# la signorina carlo



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2016)

questa èuna delle ultime sue interviste a dimostrazione del fatto che l'ironia non l'ha proprio mai abbandonata[video=youtube_share;c6gVE4wZejs]https://youtu.be/c6gVE4wZejs[/video]quanto mi piaceva.


----------



## Eratò (31 Luglio 2016)

Mi dispiace...Una donna di grande talento.Una Maestra per le nuove generazioni.R.I.P


----------

